# Gaining weight: how?



## Devotion (Jul 28, 2011)

Yes, in the mids of all the diet and weight loss threads, I dare.

My doctor has been urging me for several years now to gain weight. I'm 16, in the mids of my growth, 1m73 and only 48kg, which should at MINIMUM be 55 or something...
Now I have been given a deadline, to gain weight (some, not the whole 7kg) and be able to present it at the end of September. If I fail, meds will follow, and in worst case scenario, hospitalization. I'm not an anorexia patient, but in a danger zone nonetheless.
This is a serious issue, as I don't gain any weight, no matter how much I eat. I have started a moderate eating 'frenzy' now, but any help is welcome.


----------



## toiletstand (Jul 28, 2011)

take pints of ice cream and melt them then drink it. 

Jared Leto's Weird Weight Gain/Loss Regime - Starpulse.com


----------



## theo (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm in the same boat as you. Eat lots of red meat, pasta, bread and drink protein shakes. Exercise too. Do some weights.


----------



## Thep (Jul 28, 2011)

Butter and cheesecake at every meal?


----------



## Dwellingers (Jul 28, 2011)

...eat more. Simple as that. If your dont have the appetite, excercise - this will stimulate your appetite and your muscle growth. BUT, dont eat crap! Eat quality food made of quality ingredients.

I would recommend Strenght-training (deadlifts, Squat, Presses - big fullbody excercises) for building weight and muscle.


----------



## jymellis (Jul 28, 2011)

vitamins, if you dont take them. start

proteine bars. they are like candy bars but packed with proteine.

LOTS of chicken,fish and pasta.

your starting with a good frame. dont ruin it eating crap.

also dont work out yet. wait till you put on about 2-3 kilos. 

you will notice a difference in your physique within a month.


----------



## tuneinrecords (Jul 28, 2011)

Hey pasta and bread I don't think are the answer. That's gonna clog up your intestinal walls and make it even harder to get the real nutrients out of your food. 

I had a thyroid issue as I was and still am relatively thin. I also had changed my diet quite a bit only because I had spent most of my life eating shitty foods. Lots of bread, pasta, beer, processed food, fast food -basically shit. I ended up with too much yeast in my system so I had to cut out all sugar, bread, processed crap in order to starve off the yeast overgrowth known as Candida. A lot of people have that and it's not so bad at first but can eventually lead to poor health, cancer, etc., if gone untreated. 

I eat a lot of vegetables now, mostly organic and avoid the crap foods. I only drink high quality water and no soda or juice unless it's a fresh one made one at a health food store juice bar. Get into wheat grass shots too!

Vary your diet as well. Start drinking protein shakes. Exercise, but don't over do it. It doesn't have to be much at all for us skinny dudes. You don't want to overtax your body, but you do want to be active and stimulate growth. You need to build up your reserves again before you begin pumping the heavy weight. 

Get sunlight, be happy, laugh, and eat some real quality foods. Keep a food journal if you have to. It's a lifestyle change and it can take some time. If one thing above all others, avoid sugar. Eat 3 meals a day at the same time each day. Get into a rhythm and learn about nutrition. Holistic is the way to go for medical advice and nutrition too. It took me 30 years to realize how poorly I ate and how much damage I had done. It's not easy eating healthy. It's expensive, not to mention the supplements and vitamins. Get a big thing of whey protein, mix it into some whole milk and have a banana with it. Eat whole grains, sprouted wheat, rolled oats. For meats like beef, chicken and lamb, be sure to get high quality stuff without hormones and inhumane practices. 

It's not easy, but you can do it, if I did it. I used to eat donuts all the time. I haven't had one in years now. Sorry to blab on. Hope some of this helps.


----------



## jon66 (Jul 28, 2011)

Your body doesnt want to change. Its main focus is survival. Unless you do something drastic it wont change just because you want it to. 

Answer - give it a reason to grow. Start exercising, doing basic full body compound movements as mentioned above: squats, deadlifts, rows, pullups, overhead presses, bench presses. Weight training acts as a stressful situation and your body/brain releases hormones to help "counter" the effects - namely releasing growth hormones (GH, test, igf-1 etc) to overcome the stimulus you received in hopes that if that situation were repeated, your body would have built itself strong enough to handle it. 

As said above, dont OVERdo it exercising though - itll do more harm than good. I'd suggest 3 times a week, doing 3-4 exercises each session, alternating between the above listed exercises (squats being #1 on your priority list). (For extra info, do a google search for Stronglifts 5x5 - something like that should work wonders if youre just starting out)

Coupled with this, you cannot grow unless you start putting more food in the tank. At 5'8" and <110lbs, basically just EAT!!! Every 2-3 hours, at minimum. Eat as soon as you wake up, and eat right before you go to bed. (cottage cheese is perfect bedtime snack) At first itll be hard to eat so much, but youll need to if you want to grow. Remember, your body does WANT to change, you have to make it! Youll need lots of protein and healthy carbs & vegetables to grow. Nuts are also a great source of protein & healthy fats to help stimulate your natural growth hormones. If you can, buy some whey protein powder, and start having a couple shakes, mixed with water or whole-milk (for added calories). There are other diets too if the above suggestions dont work (ie: GOMAD diet, google) but by following the above it should get you started on the right track.

Good luck buddy, we're all in this together!!


----------



## Devotion (Jul 28, 2011)

Guys, thank you so so much. I've learned a lot from this.
I'm going to make some pointers here, if anybody has anything to change, please say so 

- Exercise to grow mass, which inevitably needs weight to do so. Don't overdo, and wait a bit till the body has taken up more mass, otherwise it wouldn't have any material to convert to muscle.
- Eat as much as possible, but try to have a regular diet.
- This ain't an excuse to go to the Quick or have other fast food every day. Healthy food remains invaluable.

I've thought to get into cooking, if I would make chocolate muffins every day in this vacation, and then eat them, I'm sure I would gain some in no-time


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jul 28, 2011)

Maybe add a weight gainer, too


----------



## nostealbucket (Jul 28, 2011)

Mcdonalds.


----------



## Devotion (Jul 28, 2011)

Marv Attaxx said:


> Maybe add a weight gainer, too



You mean like meds? Then no. I have taken them about 8-ish years back, and they helped nothing, more the contrary.

I have bronchitis astmatica, and one of the drugs I stopped using helped my appetite a bit, and they would force me to take those again. I was glad when I got good enough to stop taking them. I don't want them, because one of the effects it has on me is more activeness, like a mild form of adhd.

@nostealbucket

I don't like that, Quick I like


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jul 28, 2011)

^ Nah man, it's just a dietary supplement mainly used by bodybuilders and powerlifters 
It's a shake with carbs and protein, no meds and other stuff


----------



## Devotion (Jul 28, 2011)

Marv Attaxx said:


> ^ Nah man, it's just a dietary supplement mainly used by bodybuilders and powerlifters
> It's a shake with carbs and protein, no meds and other stuff



THEN I'll consider it


----------



## jymellis (Jul 28, 2011)

Muscle Milk | Healthy, Sustained Energy.


----------



## Murmel (Aug 1, 2011)

Devotion said:


> THEN I'll consider it


A gainer is basically for getting that cricital energy supply and supplements 20-40mins after your workout to get the most out of your training, and also the best recovery. People use it for building muscle more efficiently. It's not something you use as a snack though, it's only for after-workout.


----------



## kung_fu (Aug 2, 2011)

Has your doctor given you any pointers? If not, maybe ask him or get him to refer you to a nutritionist. As good as some of the tips in this thread are, it's be good to hear from a professional if you want to do things the healthy way. Best of luck


----------



## avenger (Aug 4, 2011)

If you are trying to gain weight you should be gaining muscle not fat (durrr) and seeing as you are super thin already I am going to say with weight training involved you are going to need to eat a fuck load of calories a day. 

I don't want to put a number on it because I am not a doctor or anything but I am saying 3000+ EASY.

People have already given great advice here, protein, carbs, etc. etc. Your doctor should give you a plan or at least a guide to what will be best for your situation though.


----------



## timchupa (Aug 5, 2011)

Im 1.72 and im only 60kg, I want to weigh 75kg, So I started a diet + I started fitness 4 days a week.

I already gained 2kg in one month by eating REGULARLY

in the morning eat cereal with milk,
then 2hours after eat 2 pieces of bread with chicken
at 12:00 eat 3 pieces of bread with chicken and 500g milk product
at 15:00 eat 2 pieces of bread + a can of tuna
at 18:00 eat what ur mom makes ya
afterwards drink a shake of weight gainer/protein
at 21:00 eat 2 pieces of bread with a banana or some kinda fruit
at 22:00 i Drink another shake if I had a workout that day

this is my approach to gaining weight
one warning though this may not work for your body for mine it works I also have a fullbody training schedule and muscle weigh more then fat

sorry for my f---- english im dutch


----------



## Neogospel (Aug 8, 2011)

Here's the formula , 

Do some moderated weight training, with 4 foods a day, and a Weight Gainer Supplement

Your diet should be around 3000 calories

with this after 30 days you should have 5 or 7 more kg

I'll upload a diet maker later so you can give it a shot


----------



## theo (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm keen to check out this diet maker too


----------



## ponting (Aug 12, 2011)

Well In my view Gaining weigh is so simple if we follow the tips then we can gain the weight rapidly as follows

Do Workout hard at Gym 
Eat more and more the food that contain High Carbs 
Take Proper sleep for 8 hours in the night


----------



## bandinaboy (Aug 12, 2011)

You should really just get high. Munchies will solve everything.


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 13, 2011)

You're 16, just fucking wait. Before you know it you'll be asking how to NOT gain weight.

I am only 25 and eat less and exercise more than I did when I was 16 and have been steadily gaining weight ever since, up about 30 lbs so far. It sucks.

Why would you want to gain weight? If you're not going to be a professional athlete it seems pointless to me.


----------



## SD83 (Aug 17, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> Why would you want to gain weight? If you're not going to be a professional athlete it seems pointless to me.


Some people eat like crazy & stay skinny as fuck. And to some, that just doesn't look right. When I was 16, I wasn't half as skinny (1,94m, 68kg) and hated my arms & legs. "Just wait" might mean waiting a damn long time. I've been trying to gain weight for the last 10 years and got about 10kg... so +1 who considers this thread interesting.


----------



## Phrygian (Aug 17, 2011)

Great thread, great advices! 

first of: FAT and protein
eat fat, egg and bacon is awesome! 

then on to the wall of text:


I myself am right now 1,95cm and 92kg and believe it or not still kinda skinny! 
i used to be 75kg, and i was extremely skinny at that time, no mass at all. i satrted eating and tried to be more active. 

I now work out 3 times a week (your body MUST have one day rest between each session) and eat the right food regularly. the latter is by far the most important. 

my advice, as many otheres here also have said, is work out (squats especially) and the right food. dont necessarily stay completely away from junk, just dont forget variation! eat loads of vegetables, white meat(red meat is also great, but not every day of the week. keep it to to days, three max a week) and such. carbs are good, but dont overdo it, less is more on these bad boys. try to eat alot of protein, 50-100g on days you dont work out, and double on the days you do. nuts, especially peanuts are a great source of protein. have a few pieces of good bread ( not loaf, that shit is, well, shit) with a nice massive amount of peanutbutter a day and you should come a long way on your proteins.

fat. eat fat, easiest way of gaining fast weight, just dont overdo it! egg and bacon is great, just not for every meal you know? 

another GREAT easy way to get alot of what you need is to make smoothies. smoothies are awesome! Throw whatever you like in there, bananas, peanuts, mango, strawberrys, Chia seeds, brocolli etc. experiment! its really healthy and gives your body loads of vitamins and fiber to gain mass 

sorry for the poorly written info, the point is, work out when your body can, but dont forget rest! and eat, eat loads, but dont forget to listen to your body as well, if it says no to food think again about forcing it too much. there are loads of great sites with info regarding the right food to eat, and i will highly recommend this book here, Extreme muscke enhancement. it is written in a great way, and has alot of great info on both food and exercise. 

good luck man, keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## Scattered Messiah (Aug 22, 2011)

If you really want to gain muscles AND mass, I think one point here still is missed:
Try to work out EVERY muscle there is. This means, don't "just" go to a gym, but start doing some sport (like some martial arts, for example) you need a balanced body for, or work on a program that makes sense (leaving your body in a balanced way!). Even with you asthma ...
(I also had/have asthma, yet I am doing martial arts, I weighted 60kg/1,80m and now am at 83kg/1,89 with)

There are, as mentioned, basically two simple rules, if you want to gain weigth:
1) give your body a reason to do so: means exercise. the more muscles you exercise, the more zones will accumulate mass - BUT - the more nutrition will be demanded!
2) give your body some nutrition: exercise is only half of the cake, so to speak. You'll have to watch your nutrition ... Muscles are build of protein, so that's something you'd want, for example. Avoid too much sugar, as it will slow the process of musclebuilding, afaik - read some of the advice posted here and there on the web, just do not believe everything ; )

But beware: this might mean a lotta work, and it might be, that you lose some fat (=weigth also) first! Some people tend to build muscles very fast and easily. Others just get seemingly ripped without having much strength, others add weigth very slowly but then in a very dense way (leaving very defined muscles). Every body reacts different, so find your own way. Plus, at your age, your body possibly is not "ready" to build up mass ... resulting in even harder work!

just my two cents
And GL 2

Ps: try running and a bit of stretching AFTER the workout, this has helped me a lot


----------



## Bevo (Aug 22, 2011)

Look into a power lifting program, less excersizes but they are made for making you really strong.
The diet they follow is pretty cool too.


----------



## Ancestor (Aug 23, 2011)

i used to have the same problem. you'll gain weight as you get older. you really shouldn't start developing bad eating habits. then you'll end up with the opposite problem and that is much much worse.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Aug 24, 2011)

Go to China Lunch Buffet every day for breakfast (of coarse you'll also have to sleep until noon to pull that off).


----------



## Andrew01 (Aug 25, 2011)

I think the nutrition is great idea to gain weight .Have great eating healthy and exercise as well.Try to eat following
homemade smoothies made with milk, soy milk or yogurt and fruit or fruit juice
low fat cheese and crackers
carbohydrate based energy bars and granola bars
yogurt and fruit
½ whole grain bagel or bread with nut butter
Fish oil and Fish + chicken breast


----------



## SamSam (Aug 26, 2011)

If you train 3 times a week using the 5 x 5 method or another entry level weight lifting program. Aim for 3000 calories to start off and 2g protein per pound of body weight. 

I've gone from 170ish to 183 in few months. Alas the last few pounds have been fat following holidays. Time for the treadmill me thinks.


----------



## Jontain (Sep 21, 2011)

I am in a similar boat, 22 y/o and way under the recommended weight for someone my age and height. It is something I have always struggled with as my metabolism is stupidly high and my appetite is not exactly huge.

Did try a fast food diet for a few months for lols, although it did acutally start to work the moment I stopped eating that crap the weight jsut disappeared again.

I have got myself a huge bucket of proteine shake but I am yet to find a way of mixing it that actually makes it drinkable, I dont think it is the taste that bothers me more the texture. It says to mix it with water although that means it always comes out luke warm, slimey and lumpy, this makes it pretty hard to force down a constantly sets off my gag reflex. Anyone got any suggestions on making these proteine shakes a little more drinkable???


----------



## Winspear (Sep 21, 2011)

^ You don't have to eat crap food to eat lots of calories. Some healthy things that are good for boosting calories;
Full fat milk
Bananas
Good peanut butter

Have you got a shaker bottle for that protein? You know, with a mesh in the lid. Shaking it vigorously with that for 10 seconds should get it to a nice state. It ends up lumpy at the bottom though so when I've drunk around 4/5ths of it I top it up with liquid and give it another shake to get all the protein out.
Luke warm??? Why not use cold water haha. But otherwise put it with milk - that is usually very nice to drink. 
Failing that a blender will give it a good texture. For a drink huge in calories try this;
1 pint full fat milk
1 banana
1 scoop of protein
A spoon of peanut butter

You'll definitely need a blender for that haha but it tastes good and will fill you right up! Around 800 calories right there I think.


----------



## Jontain (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks man, yeah I do try to eat as healthy as possible but for me its more an aim of just boosting my food intake to get a bit more weight on. I want to bulk up as I have a very skinny frame but I am not looking to pile on loads of muscle

I have one of the shakers but our drinking water tap always comes out luke warm and not cold which makes the drink quite nasty to try and drink down. So it doesnt HAVE to be made using water and milk will be fine? I think I will have to do some experimenting with the blender until I find a mix that I like!

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Alberto7 (Sep 21, 2011)

I've also been there, maing. I'm 21, I'm 174 cm (5'9"), and I weigh 60 kg on a good day. Granted, I've become a bit more "full" in the past couple years. As a 17 year old I used to be about 1 cm shorter, and I probably weighed around 52-53 Kg. I remember weighing myself in PE while at school, and seeing measurements of less than 120 lbs.

As has been said here, and in countless other places, before, eating bad food won't do you any good. I also went through a fast food diet (fuck you, university life ). I'd eat Burger King AT LEAST once a day for about 2 months. Triple Whoppers, at that (I eat like a pig). The result? Virtually the same weight and an inflamed stomach, which has now become extremely sensitive. Every time I eat anything too heavy I feel like ass. That includes Pizza Hut :'(...

My metabolism is incredibly high, and no matter how much I eat, I don't gain weight. However, I've had times where I'd go to the gym constantly for 3-4 months and then I'd stop for like half a year, because I'm a lazy fuck. It was after those months of going to the gym that I noticed I actually put on some sort of weight. Exercising does work; slowly, but it works. Granted, I ate properly. My reaching maturity has also helped with gaining a little weight, of course, as the metabolism starts to gradually slow down. I still struggle with it though.


----------



## Winspear (Sep 21, 2011)

Yeah man milk is totally fine. Just thought I'd mention as you're in the U.K that this stuff is awesome:

Bodybuilding Warehouse Premium Whey - 3kg - Bodybuilding Supplements, Sports Supplements, Gaspari, BSN, CNP

Pretty much the cheapest I've found in the U.K, mixes really nicely, great variety of flavours, free delivery too!
I buy in bulk 3 bags at a time to save money. Having tried all the flavours I recommend toffee. I expected it to be dark and kind of sickly but it's really light and thin, tasty but not at all overwhelming. I'd say the biggest problem with protein shakes is becoming sick of them, but the toffee one is just perfect.


----------



## murakami (Sep 21, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> You're 16, just fucking wait. Before you know it you'll be asking how to NOT gain weight.
> 
> I am only 25 and eat less and exercise more than I did when I was 16 and have been steadily gaining weight ever since, up about 30 lbs so far. It sucks.
> 
> Why would you want to gain weight? If you're not going to be a professional athlete it seems pointless to me.


 
truth. i am 5'9" and weigh 190 and used to be 205. my work is
quite physical and it helps to be more bigger in nature but i am just
trying to lose weight and it's a fucking pain. the lowest i was able to get was 170(and that intense training 4 to 5 days a week, cardio and super sets)

anyways, if you really want to do it, eat protein. chicken, beef(not too much red meat!). and remember to take in a lot of calories depending on how much energy you spend a day. if you want to gain weight, remember muscle weighs more than fat. if you lift weights you should be able to gain more weight and eat more as a result.

take in mind i am no health guru nor specialist, but it worked for me.

oh, and EtherealEntity is right about milk. my judo teach told me to drink milk after a workout. 2%


----------



## AxeHappy (Sep 21, 2011)

I didn't read though the thread because I'm feeling lazy but eat. Seriously. It's that simple. And anybody who says the whole, "I eat a whole bunch but don't gain any weight," is lying. It's that simple. Actually track your calories. If you eat more than you burn you will gain weight. Period. That's the way the human body works. 

Also:
Drink a gallon of milk every single day.

And lift weights so all the extra food you're eating gets turned into muscle not fat.


----------



## Winspear (Sep 22, 2011)

AxeHappy said:


> I didn't read though the thread because I'm feeling lazy but eat. Seriously. It's that simple. And anybody who says the whole, "I eat a whole bunch but don't gain any weight," is lying. It's that simple. Actually track your calories. If you eat more than you burn you will gain weight. Period. That's the way the human body works.
> 
> Also:
> Drink a gallon of milk every single day.
> ...



Yep it is that simple. Of course it varies from person to person with metabolism but all you have to do is eat above your maintenance cals. GOMAD (gallon of milk a day) is awesome indeed. But expensive and very filling. I do half and it's a lot more managable. I think it's one of the best cals/$


----------



## Razzy (Sep 22, 2011)

Get a computer tech. job and eat nothing but fast food. It seems to be working for me.


----------



## Michealleo (Sep 28, 2011)

You have needed to add more protein foods in your diet . Protein foods like more nuts , Almonds , Bananas and some boiled eggs . Because these foods will helped u to gain some muscles and also will provide some energy to your body ..


----------



## Greatoliver (Sep 29, 2011)

I would say milk isn't necessarily that good... It's quite high in sat fat. If you want a lot of calories, peanut butter is the way to go. Just eat loads of it. Olive oil is great as well, if you want to use any oil, use that. If you use the stuff from the later presses, it is not so strong, so can be used for frying/dressings/just mixing in stuff.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Sep 30, 2011)

Greatoliver said:


> I would say milk isn't necessarily that good... *It's quite high in sat fat.* If you want a lot of calories, peanut butter is the way to go. Just eat loads of it. *Olive oil *is great as well, if you want to use any oil, use that. If you use the stuff from the later presses, it is not so strong, so can be used for frying/dressings/just mixing in stuff.



LolWUT Milk is high in saturated fat but you go on to recommend olive oil


----------



## Greatoliver (Sep 30, 2011)

Wingchunwarrior said:


> LolWUT Milk is high in saturated fat but you go on to recommend olive oil



Yup. Read up about the different kinds of fats, and then come back  Olive oil is significantly better at reducing the risk of cardiovascular disease than the fat from milk... Both are high in calories, which can lead to obesity, but eating enough of anything with energy content will probably make you fat.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Sep 30, 2011)

Greatoliver said:


> Yup. Read up about the different kinds of fats, and then come back  Olive oil is significantly better at reducing the risk of cardiovascular disease than the fat from milk... Both are high in calories, which can lead to obesity, but eating enough of anything with energy content will probably make you fat.



Ok so wait you're presuming that i don't know the difference between the different types of fats and you're still saying that milk has more saturated fat in it than olive oil?

Milk=3.5% saturated fat

Olive oil=14%

Plus The thread says "*gaining* weight: how? so why are you bringing up that both foods have a lot of calories in them?


----------



## Greatoliver (Sep 30, 2011)

Wingchunwarrior said:


> Ok so wait you're presuming that i don't know the difference between the different types of fats and you're still saying that milk has more saturated fat in it than olive oil?
> 
> Milk=3.5% saturated fat
> 
> ...



It is also worth considering the proportion of other fats as well. Olive oil is mainly monounsaturates, which greatly outweigh the negative effects of the saturated when it comes to increasing LDLs/HDLs (the bad ones). Monounsaturates promote the good ones out of the two and reduce the bad one, and the bad ones is the cause of the plaques building up in the blood vessels of the heart. Milk has little monounsaturates in, so the saturated fat has a negative effect.

I'm sorry if I sounded a bit arrogant, I didn't mean to be. I'm sorry that I presumed you didn't know about fats, that was a bit of a stupid response. Olive oil is good for you, and cream (i.e. the fat from the milk) is not so good. Milk in itself may be good, but I wouldn't recommend drinking full fat because of the proportion of fats within it (i.e. mainly saturated fats).

I just brought up the calorie content so that it didn't seem like olive oil was the answer to everything, as while it is good, it does have its side effects.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Oct 1, 2011)

Greatoliver said:


> It is also worth considering the proportion of other fats as well. Olive oil is mainly monounsaturates, which greatly outweigh the negative effects of the saturated when it comes to increasing LDLs/HDLs (the bad ones). Monounsaturates promote the good ones out of the two and reduce the bad one, and the bad ones is the cause of the plaques building up in the blood vessels of the heart. Milk has little monounsaturates in, so the saturated fat has a negative effect.
> 
> I'm sorry if I sounded a bit arrogant, I didn't mean to be. I'm sorry that I presumed you didn't know about fats, that was a bit of a stupid response. Olive oil is good for you, and cream (i.e. the fat from the milk) is not so good. Milk in itself may be good, but I wouldn't recommend drinking full fat because of the proportion of fats within it (i.e. mainly saturated fats).
> 
> I just brought up the calorie content so that it didn't seem like olive oil was the answer to everything, as while it is good, it does have its side effects.



Dude dont worry about it, you know your shit


----------



## jymellis (Oct 13, 2011)

i cycle between this for $15 at 52 grams of protein per serving

Body Fortress Super Advanced Whey Protein Powder Chocolate, 2 lbs

and this for $18

Cytosport Muscle Milk High Protein Shake Mix Chocolate 2.47 lbs


----------



## isha123 (Nov 8, 2011)

I also want to put some weigh but i try everything but it never works. Please suggest me some good tips.


----------



## FarBeyondMetal (Nov 15, 2011)

Eat like a fucking horse + Lift heavy weights = Beast


----------



## octatonic (Aug 8, 2012)

You need to be able to assess what your current body fat and lean muscle mass is.
If we are talking about gaining lean muscle then you want to be over-eating 500 calories a day over your BMR.

Work out your BMR here: BMR Calculator

Then start lifting weights- I recommend starting with 3 full body workouts a week for the first 3 months at least, maybe 6 months before changing it up.
Limit cardio work to 1-2 sessions a week (or skip altogether until you are at a healthier weight).
If you do cardio (for heart health) then make sure you do it fuelled (after a meal) and eat more on those days.

Lift compound exercises in the gym (Squats, Deadlifts, Chins, Pressups, Bench) before you start on isolation exercises.
Start with one exercise per body part.
3 sets of each exercise with 12 reps being the goal.
If you can't knock out 12x3 then you are lifting too heavy.
The last few reps of the 3rd set should be hard but not impossible.

I'd stay away from most supplements if you can.
Protein powder is NOT a superior food source to chicken/steak/eggs.
It is a supplement.
Use it for extra protein intake if you feel you can't eat any more (or if it isn't convenient to cook).
If you are going to use a supplement then fish oils caps are helpful.
Make sure you keep vegetable intake high.

You will gain lean body mass easier if you eat clean (avoid junk, cook rather than buy pre-made).
Start with 40% carbs, 40% protein and 20% fat.

Clean carbs are brown rice, brown pasta, couscous, quinoa, sweet potato
Protein: Chicken, fish red meat, eggs, dairy and protein powder where needed.
Fats: Extra virgin olive oil, avocado, nuts, seeds.

Drink 2L of water a day.

Good luck.


----------



## FarBeyondMetal (Aug 9, 2012)

octatonic said:


> You need to be able to assess what your current body fat and lean muscle mass is.
> If we are talking about gaining lean muscle then you want to be over-eating 500 calories a day over your BMR.
> 
> Work out your BMR here: BMR Calculator
> ...


 
Overall good advice, but I beg to differ with the rep range you prescribe. Depending on what the goal in mind is, high rep training should not be in a beginner routine aimed at gaining strength. Continually getting strong will get you bigger if you are eating properly. High rep ranges will not get one as strong as training in the 5-7 range. 
Also, for a beginner who is attempting to get the proper form down, higher reps can be distasterous. Low reps (but not too low, ie singles) allow for the lifter to focus better on getting the technique down cold. If someone who is unfamiliar with a lift (especially compound movements, which most people don't do because they are "hard") they will tire after the first half of a 12 rep-set and technique will breakdown, which as we all know can lead to an injury.

My


----------



## octatonic (Aug 9, 2012)

FarBeyondMetal said:


> Overall good advice, but I beg to differ with the rep range you prescribe. Depending on what the goal in mind is, high rep training should not be in a beginner routine aimed at gaining strength. Continually getting strong will get you bigger if you are eating properly. High rep ranges will not get one as strong as training in the 5-7 range.
> Also, for a beginner who is attempting to get the proper form down, higher reps can be distasterous. Low reps (but not too low, ie singles) allow for the lifter to focus better on getting the technique down cold. If someone who is unfamiliar with a lift (especially compound movements, which most people don't do because they are "hard") they will tire after the first half of a 12 rep-set and technique will breakdown, which as we all know can lead to an injury.
> 
> My



You make some good points.
I should say that 12x3 training should be with moderate weight so you aren't losing your form on any of the reps.
If he's losing form on the last few reps (or the earlier ones) then he's lifting too heavy.

Yes if training primarily for strength then 5-7 reps is great.
I often train 5x5 myself.


----------



## galca002 (Aug 16, 2012)

Easiest way is to just load on the calories. Buy a big bucket of weight gainer. I used to take a 3000 calories-per-drink one that tasted great and didn't make you feel like puking or nauseated like downing massive amounts of ice cream or food.


----------



## Murmel (Aug 17, 2012)

Most people will barely be able to eat without getting fat if they drink a 3k kcal/drink every day


----------



## Winspear (Aug 17, 2012)

3k in a single drink? What the hell was in there?


----------



## Murmel (Aug 17, 2012)

He probably just threw a bunch of animals in a blender and drank it Fear Factory style. I bet that's high in cals and protein


----------



## avenger (Aug 17, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> 3k in a single drink? What the hell was in there?


That's my daily intake goal! 

Crazy Shit!


----------



## Winspear (Aug 17, 2012)

Yeah, aside from pure fat like drinking a pint of olive oil, I thought a pint of whole milk was pretty much the most calories you can fit in a bottle.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Aug 17, 2012)

galca002 said:


> Easiest way is to just load on the calories. Buy a big bucket of weight gainer. I used to take a 3000 calories-per-drink one that tasted great and didn't make you feel like puking or nauseated like downing massive amounts of ice cream or food.


 
Dead on right.

The best way IMO to use the weight gainers, is to use about 300 calories worth of it added to each of my 2 or 3 daily protein drinks.

Select a gainer that is lower in dextrose and higher in maltadextrin;
like a 6/1 or 8/1 ratio. Pro Performance's old MASS XXX was perfect.
Instead of using 200grams worth at once, I just used about 50-60 grams added to each protein shake.
It last a long time like that and saves money.

I'm not even sure if it's healthy to injest 2000-3000 calories in each drink.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Aug 17, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> Yeah, aside from pure fat like drinking a pint of olive oil, I thought a pint of whole milk was pretty much the most calories you can fit in a bottle.


Most weight gainers I've seen go by servings of +/- 150g (couple of scoops usually) which boils down to 6-700 calories.
For example..






I'm wondering how much calories you actually eat next to the 3k kcal drink because I'm not sure if it's a good idea if the majority of your calorie intake comes from gainers. I'd keep at least 2/3 of my intake solid food, especially because fluids don't battle hunger very well.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Aug 18, 2012)

I agree with the gainer sentiments. 


I am a very, very hard gainer. I have to take in 3500 a day to maintain weight (I was recently told by my doctor that I have an overactive thyroid--I never knew it, I just had a _lot _of trouble gaining and maintaining weight).

I take a gainer twice a day, using 2/3 the recommended serving size (so basically, I take 1 1/2 total servings a day). I add flax oil, fruit, peanut butter, oat flour, greens, soy milk and a scoop of protein (I prefer Syntha 6, just because it has some carbs and fiber). The shake comes out around 1100 calories. I've been able to gain ten pounds over the last two months, which was unheard of for me previously, by adding this to my regular diet. I'm taking in around 5500 calories a day, the shakes included. 


Take a gainer with your meal plan, lift and you'll likely gain more than I did; my workouts are mostly cardio.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Aug 28, 2012)

Sigmund said:


> You should eat healthy food.They are helpful in gaining weight.


 

= CANDYBARS  (actually paydays are a good choice, as far as candybars go)


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 28, 2012)

SenorDingDong said:


> I'm taking in around 5500 calories a day, the shakes included.



Holy fuck, I'd gain a pound a day eating like that


----------



## SenorDingDong (Aug 28, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> Holy fuck, I'd gain a pound a day eating like that



Lucky dude


----------



## Tyler (Aug 31, 2012)

Same boat, Im 18 at 5'6 and only like 110lbs. Been trying to gain healthy weight but so far no luck at all.


----------



## ilyti (Aug 31, 2012)

Some of us are just gonna stay skinny forever unless we move to the States where we can afford to eat 5000 calories of junk food a day. I'm 24, I eat as much as I can of healthy tasty foods (and as much junk food, meat and cheese as I can afford) and yet I can't make it above 60kg. As long as it's not dangerous to your health, why not just be skinny and resigned to the fact?


----------



## squid-boy (Aug 31, 2012)

Dwellingers said:


> ...eat more. Simple as that. If your dont have the appetite, excercise - this will stimulate your appetite and your muscle growth. BUT, dont eat crap! Eat quality food made of quality ingredients.
> 
> I would recommend Strenght-training (deadlifts, Squat, Presses - big fullbody excercises) for building weight and muscle.



I cannot recommend this enough. When I was weight-training, I was consuming at least 2,500-3,000 daily. However, I'm not very tall at all (5'9"), and for reasons that baffle my doctor/physiotherapist, I build muscle extremely well and quickly. 

Search around for ways you can get protein. Nothing too extreme or that has creatine in it. Stay away from that shit. Also, eat lots of fruits and vegetables.



troyguitar said:


> You're 16, just fucking wait. Before you know it you'll be asking how to NOT gain weight.
> 
> I am only 25 and eat less and exercise more than I did when I was 16 and have been steadily gaining weight ever since, up about 30 lbs so far. It sucks.
> 
> Why would you want to gain weight? If you're not going to be a professional athlete it seems pointless to me.



Agreed on all parts. Unless he's having health problems due to being skinny, I don't see the need to be heavier, other than to be physically larger.


----------



## Tyler (Sep 1, 2012)

squid-boy said:


> I cannot recommend this enough. When I was weight-training, I was consuming at least 2,500-3,000 daily. However, I'm not very tall at all (5'9"), and for reasons that baffle my doctor/physiotherapist, I build muscle extremely well and quickly.
> 
> Search around for ways you can get protein. Nothing too extreme or that has creatine in it. Stay away from that shit. Also, eat lots of fruits and vegetables.
> 
> ...



Well for me personally, I want to gain a bit because Im supposed to be up to 6'0 or taller. But If I dont gain then I'll most likely end up being 7 inches shorter than that the rest of my life.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Sep 1, 2012)

squid-boy said:


> Search around for ways you can get protein. Nothing too extreme or that has creatine in it. Stay away from that shit. Also, eat lots of fruits and vegetables.


Why would you want to stay away from creatine?


----------



## Tyler (Sep 1, 2012)

UnderTheSign said:


> Why would you want to stay away from creatine?



I would probably suggest whey. Ive never used creatine but from what I understand, all it does is give you just a little more drive to put in a couple extra reps so you can get maximum work done. I could be wrong though so dont quote me on it


----------



## squid-boy (Sep 1, 2012)

UnderTheSign said:


> Why would you want to stay away from creatine?



Myself and a few other people have had issues with creatine supplements. Specifically ones called Purple K. My close-friend's doctor told him to stop taking them immediately because he was at risk for a heart attack by how high his vitals were. He's only 21. 

I should have specified that I was talking about the supplements and not the naturally occuring creatine that supplies energy to your cells.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 1, 2012)

If you think creatine has anything to do with your heart's function, then you do not have any idea what creatine is or what it is for.


----------



## squid-boy (Sep 1, 2012)

Tiger said:


> If you think creatine has anything to do with your heart's function, then you do not have any idea what creatine is or what it is for.



I said in my last comment that it was a particular brand of supplement that had caused issues with a few people I've known, including myself. I'm just extremely careful now of which and what brand of supplements I choose to use. My bad for sounding confident; my comments were completely anecdotal and were meant to be taken that way. I can acknowledge that there are a lot of health benefits to creatine, and supplements thereof. 

And I guess I'll do more research next time before I open my big mouth (hands?).


----------



## SpaceDock (Sep 1, 2012)

Four beers, not light every night...worked for me.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Sep 2, 2012)

squid-boy said:


> Myself and a few other people have had issues with creatine supplements. Specifically ones called Purple K. My close-friend's doctor told him to stop taking them immediately because he was at risk for a heart attack by how high his vitals were. He's only 21.
> 
> I should have specified that I was talking about the supplements and not the naturally occuring creatine that supplies energy to your cells.


I already assumed you were talking about the supplemented creatine.
Most of the side effects of creatine have turned out to be nonsense. It might be that Purple K is a pile of crap but there's nothing wrong with a good ol' tub of mono. Super cheap & no nonsense.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Sep 2, 2012)

^ yelp. 
The plain ole monohydrate with grape juice is still a very good economic/healthy choice.


----------



## Murmel (Sep 2, 2012)

Been thinking about creatine myself lately. My mom will probably get furious at me if I order some though. But I'm 18, I'm a grown boy and I can do what I want 
She's the one who started buying whey for me and her, but everything outside protein and carbs is scary for most people. In other words, it sounds like roids to most people.


----------



## Winspear (Sep 3, 2012)

Murmel said:


> In other words, it sounds like roids to most people.



 Haha
All you can do is explain what it is, what it does, that the only danger is if you don't drink enough because it makes water go to your muscles. It's the most widely researched sup


----------



## Murmel (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm the kind of person who is really OCD about researching everything before I do/buy something, so I've put down some time to read up on it. And I can't really find anything that says it's dangerous unless you happen to have some sort of pre-existing medical condition, which I don't.

The main stuff seems to be that it makes your muscles suck up more water and increase their energy, and increase the levels of some stuff which I can't recall the name of.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Sep 24, 2012)

Hey man, i'm somewhat in the same boat. I can't gain weight, except for i'm not nearly as thin as you. 6'1" 195lbs. I lift weights hard and eat a shit ton of food and i haven't put on a pound in the last 4 or 5 months. Granted i could eat some more protein. But seriously, listen to these guys' advice. Go on the see food diet, and workout.


----------



## CTDguitarist (Nov 25, 2012)

Devotion said:


> Yes, in the mids of all the diet and weight loss threads, I dare.
> 
> My doctor has been urging me for several years now to gain weight. I'm 16, in the mids of my growth, 1m73 and only 48kg, which should at MINIMUM be 55 or something...
> Now I have been given a deadline, to gain weight (some, not the whole 7kg) and be able to present it at the end of September. If I fail, meds will follow, and in worst case scenario, hospitalization. I'm not an anorexia patient, but in a danger zone nonetheless.
> This is a serious issue, as I don't gain any weight, no matter how much I eat. I have started a moderate eating 'frenzy' now, but any help is welcome.



First Of all your dr sounds like a total numb skull. Seriously meds to gain weight?! He shouldn't just give u a deadline. He should give you a diet plan or send you to a dietitian. I was the skinniest kid in school from k-12. Crazy thin. When I finally Graduated I decided I was tired of being week and pathetic, so I dedicated my self to bulking up. People see me now and think I hoped on the juice. Nope just hard work n dedication. Look up Bulking diets and workout programs, there is so much information out there using google. Do some research and stick with it. Easy as that.


----------



## CTDguitarist (Nov 25, 2012)

Murmel said:


> Been thinking about creatine myself lately. My mom will probably get furious at me if I order some though. But I'm 18, I'm a grown boy and I can do what I want
> She's the one who started buying whey for me and her, but everything outside protein and carbs is scary for most people. In other words, it sounds like roids to most people.



Sigh.. creatine is a natural amino acid found in red meats. It not going to put real weight on you or be any use to you at this point.. Creatine soaks your muscles up with water and helps you to be stronger and more explosive.. Its a waste to use it now.. I worked for as a personal trainer for a bit. Listen to what I'm about to say. Get on a diet plan. Don't worry about supplements. Learn about slow digesting carbs, fast digesting carbs, fats, proteins. Set up a bulking diet and workout program and follow through with it.. Hard work equals results, There is no supplement that even need to think about besides whey protein. Best wishes


----------



## gamber (Nov 25, 2012)

eat a lot more meat, in fact your diet should be 75% meats or protein type shit. Increase your carbs aswell and stay inactive


----------



## Murmel (Nov 25, 2012)

CTDguitarist said:


> Sigh.. creatine is a natural amino acid found in red meats. It not going to put real weight on you or be any use to you at this point.. Creatine soaks your muscles up with water and helps you to be stronger and more explosive.. Its a waste to use it now.. I worked for as a personal trainer for a bit. Listen to what I'm about to say. Get on a diet plan. Don't worry about supplements. Learn about slow digesting carbs, fast digesting carbs, fats, proteins. Set up a bulking diet and workout program and follow through with it.. Hard work equals results, There is no supplement that even need to think about besides whey protein. Best wishes



I dumped the creatine, didn't see any effect from it, and couldn't be arsed to drink so much water every day.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Nov 25, 2012)

Creatine really is more of a endurance supporter than it is a muscle builder.
I used it (about 2-3g/day with grape juice) back when I enjoyed epic long over-volumed workouts and semi-intense cardio sessions (like full court B-ball).

I just don't push my endurance limits anymore enough to warrent the ATP support.
Also I already eat more red meat than the medical books say is healthy (although I'm not really to a gluttonous level anymore either).

If a person is in a competative sport that greatly elavates heart rate and also utilizes explosiveness, then creatine is a good cheap helper.


----------



## Infamous Impact (Nov 25, 2012)

Creatine is amazing. It always help get the last rep out. I started taking it in the beginning of fall this year, and even on the track it's helped me. The fatigue of long sprints hits me later in the race.


----------



## troyguitar (Nov 27, 2012)

How to gain weight? Be like me and be fucked by genetics, apparently. Gained 10 lbs in the past week and 2.5" on my waist. COOL! I'm dehydrated too so it's probably a little more than that.


----------

